# Help Needed - Temporary Fostering of DDB and Rotti



## mamma2woofers (Apr 21, 2010)

I am hoping someone can give me some advise, and let me knoe which direction to go...

I am currently in rented accomodation, and have received a section 21 (kicking me out) as the landlords have decided to sell. Anyway, I have 2 dogs (DDB & Rotterman) who are my babies, I cannot afford to rehouse myself and am awaiting the council to help... its all gone downhill since my being ill. Anyway, its now only 4 weeks until my move out date and the coucil as always are not being particuarly helpful and have told me that I may end up in homeless accomodation (which doesnt take pets) I cannot bear the thought of parting with my babies, and I cannot afford kennel fees, and I am just wondering if anyone knows of someone that could foster them temporarily for me? would be 6-8 weeks I think, and I would supply food etc, and if your local to me, I would walk them daily etc.

I just dont know what else to do. I have contacted the RSPCA and they have advised they would take them but only to re-homed, and I just cant bear the thought of being without them forever.

Anyway, 

worth a shot...

Bekki, Bella & Logan


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

where abouts are you?


i would advice contating a few smaller rescues possible with large breed experience!


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

Yeh where are you located hun?


----------



## mamma2woofers (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry... Im in Ipswich (Suffolk) although if anyone can help Id be willing to travel just about anywhere to ensure they were looked after for a little while until i get sorted again.

I must add... they are amazing with children, my 6 year old climbs all over them. Although are NO GOOD with cats. ;0)


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

Rottweiler Welfare Association
Mr C Colbourne (Secretary), Belvedere, Kent. Tel: 0208 310 4422
Email: [email protected]

Dobermann Rehoming Association
Mrs C Omar. Tel: 01276 855326

Dobermann Rescue
Mr and Mrs Bradley, Brighton, Sussex. Tel: 01273 684830
Mr & Mrs Winterbourn, Boston, Lincs. Tel: 01205 750570
Mrs V Griffiths, Telford, Shropshire. Tel: 01952 409474
Mr & Mrs Le Bez, Swaffham, Norfolk. Tel: 01760 722037
Miss H Townsend, Suffolk. Tel: 01473 832301
Mrs A Weston, London. Tel: 0208 3042942
Mr & Mrs Gibbons, Wickford, Essex. Tel: 01268 733353
Edwina Charlton, Mold, Flintshire. Tel: 07879 230589 Fax: 01352 741 281
Email: [email protected]

Dobermann Welfare Association
Mrs D Stevens, Leominster, Herefordshire. Tel: 01568 708502

Dobermanns In Need
Mrs V McDonald (Co-ordinator), Angmering, W Sussex. Tel: 01243 542545 (9 till 6pm) 
Email: [email protected] Home

The Index of UK Animal Sanctuaries and Rescue Centres


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

oh i'm miles away hun and iv got cats  I really hope you can sort something out though.


----------



## Becki&Daisy (Oct 22, 2009)

I don't personally have cats but i live with with 5!!  Sorry hun


----------



## zoeeoo (Aug 17, 2009)

i would be happy to help i live in south wales i think its far but i have pets and a other dog she is a 5month old pup if your dogs are fine with a pup and u can get to me and ill be happy to help. i will be in my new place 2morrow now but i can have the dogs from monday onwards. let me know thanks


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh hun, wish I could help as we are only in the next county but we have cats, I have a friend who sometimes fosters (she has 2 children but no cats) & she might be able to help, if you want PM me & let me know & I will ask her xx


----------



## Deb (Jan 28, 2009)

I am surprised the council are not quicker in re-homing you due to the fact you have a 6yr old child.


----------

